
Lost Island of Ancient Greece Discovered in Aegean Sea - Mz
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/11/151119-lost-island-aegean-kane-sparta-athens-archaeology/
======
bigethan
These sort of things are awesome, but always make me lament the loss of the
Library of Alexandria. How much more would we know about the world, and what
could we be doing now if humanity still had access to that knowledge?

~~~
pm90
Well, what's gone is gone. Luckily, we have the technology today to ensure the
survival and propagation of all of humanity's collective knowledge now. While
it was a big loss, I don't think, in the long run, humanity has been set back
permanently due to that event.

~~~
ZeroFries
Genuine question: what technologies allow us to organize and store information
in the event of a massive catastrophe (meteors/comet, volcanoes, etc)?

------
BellsOnSunday
> When the victorious Athenian generals returned home, the citizens voted to
> execute them for failing to rescue these [stranded Athenian] soldiers.

Tough crowd.

~~~
coldtea
Well, these "[stranded Athenian] soldiers" were relatives and friends of the
crowd.

The crowd and the soldiers in the Athenian democracy were part of the same
population of around a 30-50.000 people -- the Athenian citizens (although in
some battles slaves also fought, including in this one, the crowd wound't be
that tough on the generals if those were perished).

------
Aardwolf
The title says they found a lost island, but what they really mean is, they
found archeological remains under the ground of an already known island,
right?

~~~
epenn
Yes and no. They believe the peninsula where they may have found the city of
Kane used to be a separate island. They think there used to be a channel that
filled in over time, converting the island into a peninsula.

